# Closing a thread!



## Merv (Jan 3, 2008)

I am new to this board, could someone please explain why the Coyote dog thread was closed.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I sent an alert to the Mods to have the post closed. In my opinion, threads that turn to committing criminal acts, in this case, killing / shooting dogs, should be closed. Apparently the mods thought along the same lines.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

It is too bad that it went there because I feel a G rated version could be beneficial, and help educate people.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Lucky Dog said:


> I sent an alert to the Mods to have the post closed. In my opinion, threads that turn to committing criminal acts, in this case, killing / shooting dogs, should be closed. Apparently the mods thought along the same lines.


while i agree the dog shooting part should be edited i dont think there was reason to close it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

There are a ton of threads that have discussed this matter before.


The search function is fully operational.

We generally don't allow closed threads to be re-opened as an additional thread.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

The thread being closed was my fault.

I made a statement that was not intended to be taken as so VERY seriously as it was, thats the one downside of reading text, there is no "tone" to text...you cant hear someone laughing while they are typing it, and i ruffled some panties.

The post wasn't knocking hunting styles, it was knocking trespassing, and an issue someone had with another reckless person's dogs ending up on his land while hunting, effectively ruining his hunt and actually endangering whoever that persons dogs were, because the hunter thought it was a deer for a moment, and we all know where that could lead.

I made a stupid comment about shooting the dogs, i was laughing while i was typing, but again...you can't here laughter in text, and some folks have sensitive nipples (that was a JOKE!....i'm laughing)

Again I'm sorry, however take this next statement as you will...

Please, lighten up...Life's to short to be offended so easily...yes i understand we do live in a "Politically correct" society now, so we all must conform and OBEY. 

lolololol


----------



## 12Ring (Dec 5, 2000)

You shouldnt have to apologize, I think it's pretty resonable to assume you where just joking around. Looks to me that by closing the thread somebodys covering up for slob's or hiding from the truth.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I understand what your saying , but mentioning shooting hunting dogs on the biggest mich outdoor forum on the net.....

What did you excpect....

You know they cant see you "laughing" Not that thats a laughing matter anyways.......Think...


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

The poor guy was having a problem with trespassers.

Those being dogs of a dumb owner.

I've heard similar stories of this in hunting circles, and usually you hear

"well did you shoot the ****ers?" and laughter erupts...and everyone knows its a joke....not the case here.

Thanks dad...i'll be sure to "think" next time

lolol


----------



## 12Ring (Dec 5, 2000)

Looks more like censorship to me, how would we every get any issues in this country resolved if they could not be debated. If there was a problem with one response then delete that post if it was inapropriat , but not the whole thread. I think we had a good discussion going on. It's obvious there are alot of people who feel very strongly about this issue and someting needs to be done.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

The issue has been beat to death and the outcome is always the same.

1. My dogs can go where they want, and I can go in to get them, the law is on my side, regardless of moral or ethical concerns.

2. Your dog comes here and I will shot it.

3. Shoot my dog, and i will be mad and you will pay, millions of dollars.

4. If it ain't a hunting dog, it is a vicious killer and should be wiped out, or, it is otherwise worthless and a joke, have it put down with all the mixed breeds that happen by accident or not.

5. I have permission to run my dogs through ALL my neighbors property except that loser that only has 5 acres and tells me NO, well he does not count.

6. If my dog is lost and I need to retrieve him, you can bet I will, here is the law that states I can, and if you block me, you are in violation and I will get the law out to help me be a slob.

7. Sure, you can come run around in my yard all you want, but I will never publicly post my name and address so you and others can test my dedication to the enjoyment of having MY land trespassed upon such as I trespass upon yours.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Better be carefull this might get locked:yikes: down and deleted by the mods!!:help:

Far as posting I think the best bet for tone is to use the :evil::lol::cwm27: and you'll get a better response..

But I know what you mean. Some of the* mods need to lighten up a bit*, but I do understand where there coming from to. If some were not so anal:gaga: about things we'd have a bunch of threads and might lose this site! So I will give them a break but when they don't chill Ill be on their butt about it you can count on that.:lol:

Speaking of locking, what happen to the Trost post? Nothing wrong in there that I can see. Which Mod shut it down and whats the reasoning? Well guess I dont need to know which mod but more the reason......


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I closed the thread and for the reasons I stated in my last post.

Shooting of dogs, cats, etc. are not taken lightly in MS and we do not consider it a laughing matter. As I mentioned we've seen those dog hunting threads that involve the LP dive into posters beginning to talk about taking steps to stop the dogs tresspassing by retaliating against the unwitting animal. It has only caused grief on the boards as history has shown.

As for lightning up there are some topics, and a suggestion to shoot a tresspassing dog.........humorous or not.......is not taken lightly as you can see.

As for the Fred Trost thread, I'm not sure which one is being referred to, but in the past it has been our practice to shut down those threads. There are reasons that won't be gotten into.

As for "censorship" it may be, but this is a private site owned by an individual whose wishes we aceed to much like an editor can edit letters to the editor in a newspaper. Censorship laws do not apply here. I have to chuckle at the remark about how do issues get "resolved". I've been an MS member since '01 and a mod since '03 and have not seen one issue get "resolved" in these forums.......:lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> I've been an MS member since '01 and a mod since '03 and have not seen one issue get "resolved" in these forums.......:lol:


Oh, that's a dirty lie, go to the food and wine forums, lots of issues get resolved there!:lol:


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I shoot strays when I see them.....Not a joke


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

casscityalum said:


> Better be carefull this might get locked:yikes: down and deleted by the mods!!:help:
> 
> Far as posting I think the best bet for tone is to use the :evil::lol::cwm27: and you'll get a better response..
> 
> ...


 
It's all a power trip. Hail Caesar!

Last time I checked, Michigan was part of America. Where you have the right to disagree, a right to freedom of speech.

That's not the case here, those rules of freedom don't exist.

Feels like a prison yard in here, with the ever present watchful eye upon you.

Don't have an opinion
And you better not disagree with anybody, especially if that anybody has admin rights

Life is way to short to be that serious.

Sad


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

by the way Merv, welcome to the site...........you're not a full fledged member until a moderator closes one of your threads.

Will give you a head start.......just start a thread that deals with Baiting, Snagging, Crossbows, or The Pine River:evil:


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> by the way Merv, welcome to the site...........you're not a full fledged member until a moderator closes one of your threads.
> 
> Will give you a head start.......just start a thread that deals with Baiting, Snagging, Crossbows, or The Pine River:evil:


How true is that statement. I must be a crafty veteran now as I have had several closed threads under my belt. I am not sure it is something to be proud of. Why is it I sometimes feel I am back in the principals office...wierd.

I think as a humorous side note along with having the number of posts as a public stat they should also include how many closed threads you have as well. Its like trophy hunting.

lol


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

GuT_PiLe said:


> It's all a power trip. Hail Caesar!
> 
> Last time I checked, Michigan was part of America. Where you have the right to disagree, a right to freedom of speech.
> 
> ...


Your always " free " to go to another site that better suits your tastes.
After all, this IS America.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> Your always " free " to go to another site that better suits your tastes.
> After all, this IS America.


People are also "free" to start their own site with their rules...


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

In defense of the newbies I would like to say that we have no way of knowing which topics have been covered. It seems to me if nobody posted to a thread it is going nowhere. If people are still posting it must be important to them (kinda like this one).

Would it be inappropriate for someone to start a new thread on the same subject (without the bad comments that I won't mention here)?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Michigander1 said:


> Dont you guys understand.Its ok to post 2 people dieing from 6 dogs.But dont ever talk about killing a dog.Sometimes i wonder about Mods.Call it Censorship.I call it BS.Mich


Please explain the threads you're talking about. URLs would help.

As for killing dogs, the way it is usually discussed on these boards, that would be illegal. Call it censorship or whatever you like, but MS will not have activities that are illegal discussed on these forums as if they are being condoned.

Because this is a privately owned forum censorship is not an issue. Try posting letters to the editor of a newspaper that go over the paper's guidelines/policy for such letter. I'll assure you they will not be published.

URLs of the thread(s)/post(s) you are talking about above please.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

coming:lol: a couple more and bam that door will close


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> But I know what you mean. Some of the* mods need to lighten up a bit*, but I do understand where there coming from to. If some were not so anal:gaga: about things we'd have a bunch of threads and might lose this site! So I will give them a break but when they don't chill Ill be on their butt about it you can count on that.:lol:


Gee, I really appreciate that you are not being too hard on us. I am tired of cowering in the corner with my keyboard, afraid to open any thread you have posted on, for fear that I may have incurred your wrath. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

ESOX said:


> Gee, I really appreciate that you are not being too hard on us. I am tired of cowering in the corner with my keyboard, afraid to open any thread you have posted on, for fear that I may have incurred your wrath. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
you got served


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Last I checked this is a private site. They can censor whatever they want.


Exactly. I'm a Moderator on another board and we've been through this over and over as well. This site is owned by somebody, much like a piece of property. The Moderators are caretakers of the piece of property (pool boys, gardeners, house maids, slumlords, whatever). 
You are allowed to come onto the property and do/say what you want, but if you step out of line according to the general guidelines set forth by the property owner, the Mods will zap you or your drivel. 
They don't "owe" anyone an explaination, although it is the 'polite' thing to do. Furthermore, your 1st Amendment rights *do not* apply here no matter how many guns you own, Militias you belong to, commies you've killed, or how much you hate Hillary Clinton. 
Sorry, but that's just the way it is. :sad:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GMslave said:


> The Moderators are caretakers of the piece of property (pool boys.......... slumlords, :sad:


:yikes:....I'm not sure if I like those epithets!!!!!!.........:lol: :lol:


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Whit1 said:


> :yikes:....I'm not sure if I like those epithets!!!!!!.........:lol: :lol:


Just trying to paint a mental picture Hoss. Don't taze me Bro !!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Don't post your illegal activities or personally attack someone and we wouldn't have to lock and close stuff.:idea:


----------



## 12Ring (Dec 5, 2000)

I never posted anything condoning illegal activites or personely attacted anybody but it was my thread that got pulled.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

12Ring said:


> I never posted anything condoning illegal activites or personely attacted anybody but it was my thread that got pulled.


 
That was because a poster mentioned shooting of tresspassing dogs. He said it was in jest, but, as you've seen that's not a topic/comment that MS' owner and us mods take lightly.

It has been our experience that the topic of tresspassing dogs gets hot and heavy and quickly sinks to unacceptable levels of discourse. As soon as it comes up on the boards the mods are very aware and keep a close eye on the thread and at the first sign of doing harm to the dogs.....cats as well......the thread is closed. 

We've been doing it this way for several years and will continue. Accept it or not that's the way it is.

We do understand that new MS members such as yourself have no idea of the past history of certain topics and begin threads in all innocence. That happens now and then. Just take this experience and learn something positive from it. That's all we ask.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

contrary2ordinary said:


> you got served


oh if he only knew


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Gee, I really appreciate that you are not being too hard on us. I am tired of cowering in the corner with my keyboard, afraid to open any thread you have posted on, for fear that I may have incurred your wrath. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
Glad to see you coming out of your corner...must be pretty boring at times. I know how you feel:coolgleam


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well another thing, how did all you guys become mods????


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

casscityalum said:


> Well another thing, how did all you guys become mods????


Choose One:
A. We paid a huge bribe in order to be named a mod
B. We lost a bet and got stuck with the job
C. We were dragged kicking and screaming under threats of revealing a sordid past
D. None of the above

:lol:

Seriously?

The mods are chosen by Steve after consulting with the other moderators on the site. One does not try to become a mod as that can be the "kiss of death" (we've seen it before).

A member that has been on the site for some time and has demonstrated a reasonableness in handling posts and comments is sometimes asked to be a moderator when a need arises. Despite what some might think "people skills" are a valuable asset to have. Some accept and some decline.

For a variety of reasons the time comes when a moderator can no longer serve and steps down. That's when the process of selecting a new member to serve arises and the selection process begins.

When Steve PMs a mod candidate asking if they'd like to serve it comes as a distinct surprise to the individual.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Somebody has to let the cat out of the bag so it might as well be me.

I did a Freedom of Information Request on Michigan-Sportsman, and recieved all the documents associated with this site. It is actually registered as Michigan Sportsman Inc., the listed President is "Steve" and there are 14 partners listed, all of which are associated with the website as Moderators.

Their 2006 Financial disclosure, listed income based on Direct Adversiting, Subsitial Internet Hits, and "Sponsoring Membership" as $164,947, with $38,429 paid in taxes and fees.

Saleries were listed at $87,521 distributed based on an hourly rate of $19 per hour per partner. Hourly activity is accounted for based on registered activity on the website and actual interaction with the threads which required modification, editing, termination or deletion.

Donations are listed as $2,412 to various political activities and senior care centers.

Steves salary is not specific to this website and is based on total income from 5 website based business similar to MS Sportsman and is listed at $254,612.

If you send me $5 I will send you a copy of all these lies.:yikes:


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Somebody has to let the cat out of the bag so it might as well be me.
> 
> I did a Freedom of Information Request on Michigan-Sportsman, and recieved all the documents associated with this site. It is actually registered as Michigan Sportsman Inc., the listed President is "Steve" and there are 14 partners listed, all of which are associated with the website as Moderators.
> 
> ...


I read this thread and yawned many a time, until I saw this post.....hilarious:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

2PawsRiver said:


> Somebody has to let the cat out of the bag so it might as well be me.
> 
> I did a Freedom of Information Request on Michigan-Sportsman, and recieved all the documents associated with this site. It is actually registered as Michigan Sportsman Inc., the listed President is "Steve" and there are 14 partners listed, all of which are associated with the website as Moderators.
> 
> ...


Phew! When I first started reading your post I feared the mods' bonus for closing threads as well as deleting and editing post would be revealed for all to see. At $100 a pop for closing a thread, $25 for deleting a post and $10 per edited post the sum of money can be substantial to a hard working moderator. I won't mention how much we get for banning a member, but let's just say that that particular bonus paid for my new deer rifle last September plus an all expense bait trip to Saskachawan to hunt trophy whitetails with huge antlers. After all, that's what we hunt for isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I feel the need to comment on a few things with regard to this thread.

1. I wish this site and I came close to that kind of money 2Paws. Hilarious post.

2. It is a private site and while I do not wish to censor any reasonable discourse and fully support free speach whether I agree with the poster or not, please remember that this is a family rated site and secondly certain subjects *invariably* cause big problems and will eventually get people into trouble (think strikes). Do a search for threads on a topic before you post and see if it is one of these hot buttons. Myself and my volunteer moderators (and they do a heck of a job), will close these threads quickly unless they are going VERY politely and smoothly. It much easier for us to close one of these first then clean up the mess later including the possibility of handing out strikes to multiple people. 

3. Yes moderators are chosen by me and their peers (moderators). We do not choose solely based on knowledge of subject matter, but more so on people skills and the ability to keep a level head. Asking to be a moderator is a sure way to not become one.

4. The latest Trost thread was closed by me. There was a question asked and an answer given. I saw nothing else good coming out of it after that. That was an executive decision by me.

5. Moderators and myself do not wish to be heavy handed or needlessly intervene. We'd rather just sit back and read posts like the rest of you but there are times when action needs to be taken to keep things civil. Back in the old days there were times when things got very un-civil at times. We try to minimize this these days.

6. We have an average of 25-30 people join every day, and 2000 new posts on a good day. If we happen to close a post and notify someone as to why, we are being polite. If we close a post and don't tell anyone why, we are busy.

I hope this answers the concerns.


----------



## Polish Outdoorman (Dec 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> 4. The latest Trost thread was closed by me. There was a question asked and an answer given. I saw nothing else good coming out of it after that. That was an executive decision by me.


Steve is of owning site michigan.sportsman.com ? 

Hello You !! Paul live Gnienzo here !! 

Meeting you is very happy. Loving to talk of outdoors here ! 
Thanking you from Poland !!

You come Poland. Helga and me you stay. We hunt deer with a big horn !
Many roe !!
Helga making good &#379;ywno&#347;&#263; !!

Try wisky I make. We danceing wild to AC and DC !

Helga say happy is your face ! Smiling is big ! 
Im thinking she is liking to you ! :corkysm55


----------

